
Source Code Poetry 2015 - idoco
http://www.sourcecodepoetry.com/
======
radoslawc
The American C* by _Done Lean_ made my day, thanks for it. This reminded me
about Black Perl:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl)

------
ivanceras

       if you_are::new_here(){
           confusion::awaits()
       }

------
professorTuring
What about the ioccc (International Obfuscated C Code Contest)?

[http://www.ioccc.org/](http://www.ioccc.org/)

